# New skewers for '18 Emonda SL6?



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I read the skewer review on Fairwheel bikes, and now want to get some lighter skewers. The Bontrager skewers that came on the bike are 136g for the set according to my cheap scale.

I like the Zipp aero ti skewers, like on ebay here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZIPP-Aero-...0mlR:sc:USPSFirstClass!15071!US!-1:rk:10:pf:0

But Zipp describes the rear as 130mm, and the Bontrager from my bike seems to be about 138mm to the threads. 

Is the Zipp skewer too short for an Emonda?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm going to assume that Zipp is referring to the 130mm spacing of the frame. The Zipp Skewer is not to short. An actual 130 mm long skewer would not fit any bicyclel


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

I eventually found that they make a 135mm version for road bikes with rear disc brakes, but only in steel. Not ti. 

Anyway, apparently the old standard is 130mm for road bikes but disc road bikes use 135mm. The Emonda can be built for either, so my rim-brake Emonda apparently has the spacing of the disc version to ease mfg at the Trek plant.

Another bit of info I learned last night... 135mm seems to be the norm for mtb. Maybe also because of disc brakes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Wheelspeed said:


> I eventually found that they make a 135mm version for road bikes with rear disc brakes, but only in steel. Not ti.
> 
> Anyway, apparently the old standard is 130mm for road bikes but disc road bikes use 135mm. The Emonda can be built for either, so my rim-brake Emonda apparently has the spacing of the disc version to ease mfg at the Trek plant.
> 
> Another bit of info I learned last night... 135mm seems to be the norm for mtb. Maybe also because of disc brakes.


You're pretty much wrong on all counts. All current rim brake road bikes are 130mm. Road bikes w/ thru axle hubs and disc brakes are generally 142x12mm. Old q/r disc brake bikes were 135mm. Current mtb rear ends are 142mm but are going towards 'boost' dimensions which are 148x12mm. Your Emonda is 130mm.


----------

